# Weekly Battles



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, so I figured that since there is always a couple of friendly battles going on why not make a thread.  Only difference is I will select a new one every week.  It can consist of just two people, or three or four.

To start off for the past few days these two crunchers have been pretty even with one just in a very slight lead.  I chose hat_tpu and fitseries3.

Here are their scores as of our last update.






The Final update of the day will determine the winner, usually around 3am Eastern Time.  I'll be in bed but next morning if you sort by "yesterday" I'll see the scores like that .  Basically since its weekly this will be a best of 7 series  

So day 1 goes to fitseries3, scores below:




_BATTLE #1 
*hat_tpu      (4)*
fitseries3    (1)_

10/9 3am update                       
hat_tpu -     1,247                
*fitseries3 -   1,504* 

10/10 3am update
*hat_tpu -     646 *
fitseries3 -   81

10/11 3am update
*hat_tpu -       1,156*
fitseries3 -     0

10/12 3am update
*hat_tpu - 1,222*
fitseries3 - 86


_BATTLE #2 
Oily_17               (2) 
*GREASEMONKEY* (4)_

10/16 3am update
Oily_17 -                  4,213
*GREASEMONKEY -    6,205*

10/17  3am update
*Oily_17 -                   9,195 *
GREASEMONKEY -      9,158

10/18  3am update
Oily_17 -                  6,545
*GREASEMONKEY -     7,085*

10/19  3am update
Oily_17 - 8,918
*GREASEMONKEY - 10,315*

10/20  3am update
*Oily_17 - 8,436*
GREASEMONKEY - 7,766

10/21 3am update
Oily_17 - 5,731
*GREASEMONKEY - 7,033*

Battle #3
*Velvet Wafer (4)
theonedub (0)*

11/15 3am update
*Velvet Wafer - 3,411*
theonedub - 1,755

11/16 3am update
*Velvet Wafer - 6,152*
theonedub - 5,535

11/17 3am update
*Velvet Wafer - 3079*
theonedub - 2201

11/18 3am udpate
*Velvet Wafer - 5705*
theonedub - 5306

_Battle #4
*paulieg (2)
Mindweaver (4)*_

12/10 Results
paulieg - 7,556
*Mindweaver - 8,507*

12/11 Results
*paulieg - 15,303*
Mindweaver - 13,507

12/12 Results
paulieg - 7,656
*Mindweaver - 8,094*

12/13 Results
*paulieg - 8,723*
Mindweaver - 8,106

12/14 Results
paulieg - 13,569
*Mindweaver - 14,466*

12/15 Results
paulieg - 11,571
*Mindweaver - 13,738*

Battle #5
*Wile E (4)*_
JrRacinFan (1)_ 

12/25
*Wile E - 4,101*
JrRacingFan - 3,430

12/26
*Wile E - 2,832*
JrRacingFan - 2,516

12/27
*Wile E - 4,438*
JrRacingFan - 4,153

12/28
Wile E - 3,102
*JrRacinFan - 3,136*

12/29
*Wile E - 3,137*
JrRacinFan - 2,552

Battle #6
_Chicken Patty (0)
blkhogan (3)_ 

04/28
Chicken Patty - 8,673
*blkhogan - 9,083*

4/29
Chicken Patty - 4,865
*blkhogan - 5,718*

4/30
Chicken Patty - 8,804
*blkhogan - 9,946*


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 10, 2009)

This is a cool idea CP!  

I was having a back and forth battle with BarbaricSoul for a couple of days and then I turned my crunchers off for several hours ( for maintenance) and he shot past me by a few ranks. Doh!


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 10, 2009)

hat will be pissed . anyway its nice as its just another motivation for people to crunch more


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

"There can be only one"

Sweet, sweet compitition


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  yeah this should be fun, and can serve as a bit of motivation.  As the week starts to close I'll be asking for opinions on who should be put on the spotlight next.  But this one is just starting so don't worry about it now 

Hat had FIT the whole day, but he only got 26 points on the last update, don't know what happened there.

Here is the screenshot by the way.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 10, 2009)

mikek1024vs MRCL


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2009)

What's fit doing? God knows he has more high-end hardware than I do hairs on my head. How am I trading blows with him with a 3GHz Kuma?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

hat said:


> What's fit doing? God knows he has more high-end hardware than I do hairs on my head. How am I trading blows with him with a 3GHz Kuma?



well, maybe he doesn't have his stuff crunching a whole lot I don't know.  But it'll be fun to see you guys head to head if he keeps things the same.   Don't feel bad bro, this is just a friendly way to have some fun.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, maybe he doesn't have his stuff crunching a whole lot I don't know.  But it'll be fun to see you guys head to head if he keeps things the same.   Don't feel bad bro, this is just a friendly way to have some fun.



If you would have done this last week, I'm beleiving myself and Whitelotus would have been good. He had past me finally, almost averaging 3k over the past 3 days. That's what happens when you get friendly motivation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you would have done this last week, I'm beleiving myself and Whitelotus would have been good. He had past me finally, almost averaging 3k over the past 3 days. That's what happens when you get friendly motivation



yeah I was thinking of you guys, but he's pulling away quickly, so I said fuck it.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

me and Jizzler. We are very close, and go back and forth. Nice idea CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> me and Jizzler. We are very close, and go back and forth. Nice idea CP



maybe you and jizzler can be the next week battle, we'll see.  For now let's see how hat and fit are doing.  holy crap, bad update in the AM for fit!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it good if im high on that list?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> me and Jizzler. We are very close, and go back and forth. Nice idea CP



What about a three way battle, you, Jizzler and me...I just need to get my Q9550 up and running first.Should be close between us then.

I really need to stop spending money on other projects and get this rig finished for the wife 

A bit of friendly competition is always good, and helps keep the interest going, rather than just checking stats every day


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Is it good if im high on that list?



Hm... my post disappeared.

Anyways, no. I suck at WCG (~1200PPD on average) and I'm in like 65th place on the team or something.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm... my post disappeared.
> 
> Anyways, no. I suck at WCG (~1200PPD on average) and I'm in like 65th place on the team or something.



Well if your 65th and im 66th we're still not last


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> What about a three way battle, you, Jizzler and me...I just need to get my Q9550 up and running first.Should be close between us then.
> 
> I really need to stop spending money on other projects and get this rig finished for the wife
> 
> A bit of friendly competition is always good, and helps keep the interest going, rather than just checking stats every day



Sounds good. I'm always up for competition. It just makes me crunch harder.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Well if your 65th and im 66th we're still not last



I have always said that it is those at the bottom, that hold those above on their shoulders 




Paulieg said:


> Sounds good. I'm always up for competition. It just makes me crunch harder.



Yeah I aim to get this rig running in the next couple of weeks ...hopefully


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

this should be good guys, maybe we can do two battles per week.  I like the way this thread is heading


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm trying to put pressure on P_O_S_PC, but so far it isn't working


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

im trying to not suck so much cock.... so this fucking phenom will run again:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im trying to not suck so much cock.... so this fucking phenom will run again:shadedshu



And the frustration finally got the best of him.  He has confessed!  


j/k dude!


----------



## mosheen (Oct 11, 2009)

Give me 2 weeks and i'll start climbing those tables .
Waiting on my i5 rig.  
BTW how good are those 5800 at folding??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

@ velvet



Dude OMG     HahahahahahahHHHA


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 11, 2009)

mosheen said:


> Give me 2 weeks and i'll start climbing those tables .
> Waiting on my i5 rig.
> BTW how good are those 5800 at folding??



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1568768#post1568768


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2009)

Guys, I generally let stuff go in WCG land, but we do have to keep the language under control.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

spend four months in getting this POC to run. And then tell me, im using harsh language


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> spend four months in getting this POC to run. And then tell me, im using harsh language



dude I LOL'ed sooooo bad after I read that.  But it was pretty bad, I saw it coming from one of the mods.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

looks like HAT had an easy win yesterday


10/11 3am update
hat_tpu - 1,156
fitseries3 - 0


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2009)

my scores are dropping... and i dont know how to stop it. lockups,freezes,other exotic errors, some quite humoristic,like someone tries to play tricks on me:shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to strongly advocate for a battle between me and jizzler next week, since we should both pass the 1 million mark, and probably on the same day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind Paul


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

well hat tpu has taken another victory yesterday. I update the first post with stats.

However, FIT is having some issues and thats why his numbers are really low.


If hat takes tomorrow, I'll announce the new battle and he gets the win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Well guys, first battle was won by hat_tpu.  He didnt have much of a challenge as FIT was having some issues of his own and was not able to crunch much during the battle.  

However, this next one should be good.  It is between Oily_17, and GREASEMONKEY.

Now Paul, I know you wanted you and Jizzler, but you have seem to be constantly putting out more output than him.  On the contrary, look at these two.  look at the average, it's only 23 points in difference.  This battle should be rather good 


Heres how they look today so far.  Yesterday they were pretty close, however today one is clearly in the lead.  We'll see how the last update goes   Good luck to both


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Well day 1 of the battle between oily and greasemonkey goes to greasemonkey


6,205 > 4,213


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, first battle was won by hat_tpu.  He didnt have much of a challenge as FIT was having some issues of his own and was not able to crunch much during the battle.
> 
> However, this next one should be good.  It is between Oily_17, and GREASEMONKEY.
> 
> ...



Can't argue with that.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> However, this next one should be good.  It is between Oily_17, and GREASEMONKEY.




Cheers CP, this should be a good battle.



Chicken Patty said:


> Well day 1 of the battle between oily and greasemonkey goes to greasemonkey
> 
> 
> 6,205 > 4,213



My points were low yesterday, just missed the update I think 

Maybe time to up the OC a little bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

This is gonna be good guys.   Oily I think u did.   The points will come in today so let's see how it  goes


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 17, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Maybe time to up the OC a little bit



I think i'll have to keep a very close eye on some #'s for the next few days.

 Good Luck oily_17


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 17, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I think i'll have to keep a very close eye on some #'s for the next few days.
> 
> Good Luck oily_17



Good luck to you too   This is going to be very close...

I just made it yesterday, with only 37 points difference in our two scores 







GreaseMonkey, what kind of rigs you got crunching there??  I have 2x Opty's,2x Q6600 and a PII 940 but these rigs also Fold, so they cut the points back slightly.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 18, 2009)

As it stand's this week,lol.
 (Home)
9950@2.8-70%
X550@3.4-80%
X550@3.4-100%
X550@3.4-100%
7750@2.7-100%
5000+BE@2.8-100%
4200X2@2.4-100%
3800X2@2.1-100%
FX-55@2.8-100%
 (My Work)
7750@2.7-100% for 15 hr.per day
3800X2@2.0-100% for 15 hr.per day
2500+ barton@2.0-70%
AMD duron@1.0-70%
 (out in the wild,i.e.family)
9850@2.6-70%
4000+@2.4-60%

I did notice that your dc stat's don't show your hosts Oily,If your interested,this is what msgclb turned me on to.Quite usefull.



msgclb said:


> I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!
> 
> If you would [like] to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
> Go to the world community grid site, click on your My Profile link and at the bottom of the page check BOINC Show Hosts:.
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

alright guys.  first post updated.  Good job 

Let's see what happens tonight


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice idea that's keep guys on move


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like GREASEMONKEY took the day yesterday


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried to lure you in on this one CP,So here is my second attempt.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94206&page=3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I tried to lure you in on this one CP,So here is my second attempt.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94206&page=3



posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY TAKES HIS 3RD VICTORY.  

Oily, one more loss and he wins this.  Remember it's like a best of seven series 

Kick it up a notch dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Oily keeps this one alive taking yesterday.

GREASE MONKEY now leads 3-2 

10/20 3am update
Oily_17 - 8,436
GREASEMONKEY - 7,766


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

greasemoneky is leading oily today by 1302 points so far.  One update left.  If Grease wins tonight we have a winner 


Oily, whats happening dude?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> greasemoneky is leading oily today by 1302 points so far.  One update left.  If Grease wins tonight we have a winner
> 
> 
> Oily, whats happening dude?



Oily gets his big updates at our late night.Last night at this time i had him by around 1400 points,and he popped ahead of me with his last update(atta boy )
 I have a feeling that we will be very close on this one.
 Good luck fellow cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Oily gets his big updates at our late night.Last night at this time i had him by around 1400 points,and he popped ahead of me with his last update(atta boy )
> I have a feeling that we will be very close on this one.
> Good luck fellow cruncher



that's some friendly competition 

Good luck to both of you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats to GREASEMONKEY who took the victory 












Any ideas on the next battle?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats to GREASEMONKEY who took the victory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'll accept this win,BUT still give many props to Oily_17 for such high numbers WHILE foldingand probably using HALF the electricity as I.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats on your victory


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any ideas on the next battle?



I'm kinda thinkin FordGT90concept and dhoshaw would be a good one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll get like a day or two to see how some battles I have in mind can turn out.  You guys did great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Alright folks, GREASEMONKEY already gave his suggestion,  what do you guys say?  Give me some battles.   Anything you guys would like to see?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

MetalRacer and dustyshiv?

It looks like they're pretty close in output according to Free-DC


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

I am busy chasing a mousie!!!
She's a dang enigma


----------



## mousie (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I am busy chasing a mousie!!!
> She's a dang enigma



thought mouse chasing was what cats do...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

You know me, always confused 
Morning Pink one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks ion.  I'll look into the numbers.

@ vaiopup,


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I'll accept this win,BUT still give many props to Oily_17 for such high numbers WHILE foldingand probably using HALF the electricity as I.



Thanks G'Monkey, but you well and truly kicked my ass this week 

You put some impressive numbers out, so keep on going 

I have not been well all week and I think my PC's are acting the same, numbers been up and down each day 

Any way it's time I got the rest of these machines built up...got a Q9550 for the wife's PC and just bought another K9A2 to build another CrunchFolder 

Congrats on the win, and KEEP CRUNCHING!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks G'Monkey, but you well and truly kicked my ass this week
> 
> You put some impressive numbers out, so keep on going
> 
> ...



You did well too man, both of you put some impressive #'s during this battle.  

I'll be announcing the next battle between today and tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been wrestling with my pc for the past few days trying to sort out some BSOD I kept getting.  I haven't had time to keep an eye on some battles.  Anybody got anything interesting they see?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright guys.  It was a while but as you'll know I was about to throw my PC out the window.  Now that all is back to normal I picked out these two for the next battle 

Battle #3
Velvet Wafer (0)
FordGT90Concept (0)


Check out the numbers.  Seem pretty close and therefore should be a good battle


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for brining this thread back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for brining this thread back!



No problem bro, I was having issues with the rig as you know so that's why I didn't do this any sooner 


Ok first night, here are the results   Indeed it was very close


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

so far tonight this is how it looks.

good job velvet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

no further update last night so velvet takes the win on day two.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent work Velvet Wafer!  I'm trying as hard as I can to put you in my conquest list, but to no avail


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far tonight this is how it looks.
> 
> good job velvet
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture169.jpg





[Ion] said:


> Excellent work Velvet Wafer!  I'm trying as hard as I can to put you in my conquest list, but to no avail



thats because i try to add some crunching power, from time to time... atm i have an am2 board, that awaits his duty too. btw, we will gonna get one big voltage bill^^ i hope i wont die a sudden death, thru my mothers hands

i will try to put up a good fight,tho!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^^.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^^.



she just unleashed her wrath. i now have to pay 40 euros a month,for electricity,yuck!
now i have to wait even longer for the 5850


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

I pay the bill too so don't worry my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

ford gets day 3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ford gets day 3
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/Capture172.jpg



um dont i have more score, or are my eyes damaged?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> um dont i have more score, or are my eyes damaged?



Im posting yesterdays scores which is column three.  Today so far you are ahead which is what you were looking at.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im posting yesterdays scores which is column three.  Today so far you are ahead which is what you were looking at.



looks like we interchange places each day... i need to get this phenomenom 2 higher!! it must run the 4ghz crunching stable!!!
i dont want to loose tomorrow (today) again^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks like we interchange places each day... i need to get this phenomenom 2 higher!! it must run the 4ghz crunching stable!!!
> i dont want to loose tomorrow (today) again^^



clock that biatchhh!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> clock that biatchhh!!!!



if i had a little more money, i would even provoke to kill it in this week, even if it will just bring the POINTZ!
that was meant serious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if i had a little more money, i would even provoke to kill it in this week, even if it will just bring the POINTZ!
> that was meant serious.



Seriously, you are nuts!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seriously, you are nuts!



its just and average proc.. a good undervolter, but only a mediocre overclocker... it wouldnt have been a loss,this thing cost me nearly as much nerves as my girlfriend, but sadly im no shamino or chew they can kill the procs they hate, i would love to destroy every bad clocking shitproc that i can grab
(i once really cried for 2 minutes, because i failed the 20th improvement attempt on 4ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its just and average proc.. a good undervolter, but only a mediocre overclocker... it wouldnt have been a loss,this thing cost me nearly as much nerves as my girlfriend, but sadly im no shamino or chew they can kill the procs they hate, i would love to destroy every bad clocking shitproc that i can grab
> (i once really cried for 2 minutes, because i failed the 20th improvement attempt on 4ghz)



The Phenom II 940 that I had did 3.8 Ghz without breaking a sweat.  I crunched about two weeks with it non stop 3.8 Ghz @ 1.425v.  Did 4Ghz @ 1.475v.  But temps were high, over 60ºc so I didnt keep it at that setting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The Phenom II 940 that I had did 3.8 Ghz without breaking a sweat.  I crunched about two weeks with it non stop 3.8 Ghz @ 1.425v.  Did 4Ghz @ 1.475v.  But temps were high, over 60ºc so I didnt keep it at that setting.



at 60 degrees, my proc would crash INSTANTLY at 4ghz... it seems to love the cold and undervolts good, but i cant give it enough cold... i may need someone to put ln2 on it...sounds like a real good minus-degree-clocker


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this a BOINC thread?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

*cough*
whyyyyy??
back to topic:
i fear, ford might bash me.... im not able to 4000+/day he scores as much every 3-4 days
i can only hope on my more reliable output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

1933 Poker said:


> Is this a BOINC thread?



Yes.  Stats are grabbed from DC Stats
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



@velvet
Yeah, your CPU seems to be a good one for some frost action


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes.  Stats are grabbed from DC Stats
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> 
> ...



dont tempt me to die... if i open a glass door, my room door, and my window,during winter, i may able to achieve zero or below. but then i will have to overclock in full winter clothing *eyes at rad construction*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

stats stayed the same last night.  velvet gets the win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

FORD is last nights winner, congrats 

@ velvet, one more win for him and you're out!  what you got up your sleeve buddy?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

like....nothing? i bet, that ford doesnt even run his crunchers at 100%
i could manage bigger output, if you can tell me why i can do a 1 hour OCCT run stable at 4ghz, but this fucking bitch thinks,she is so pretty,that shes allowed to crash on crunching????
why??? (fast bluescreen,than blackscreen,no reboot)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

All my computers run at 100% but only my server runs 24/7 (dual Xeon 5310).  Yesterday, for example, was higher because my Core i7 was on 6 hours longer than it usually would be and an Opteron 180 was on even though it should have been off (no one was using it).  None of them are overclocked.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

so we work completly different:
me:
few computers, overclocked to the last they do 24/7
they all would run 25/7 if that would be possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

Me and ford had a discussion once about overclocking which I partially agreed with him.  He doesn't like to overclock to run WCG which I don't completely agree with.   I have ran my i7 rig overclocked for almost a full year now and I has no sign of degration or anything.  Puts out more points and just feels faster for daily use, and games much better than at stock clocks.

However, in your case velvet, you think that by getting 4ghz ou are going to put out better PPD, but all this time you are wasting getting BSOD's you could have been running a more conservative overclock and been putting out wayyyyyy more points than what you have so far.   Therefore settle for a stable overclock and crunch on bro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Me and ford had a discussion once about overclocking which I partially agreed with him.  He doesn't like to overclock to run WCG which I don't completely agree with.   I have ran my i7 rig overclocked for almost a full year now and I has no sign of degration or anything.  Puts out more points and just feels faster for daily use, and games much better than at stock clocks.
> 
> However, in your case velvet, you think that by getting 4ghz ou are going to put out better PPD, but all this time you are wasting getting BSOD's you could have been running a more conservative overclock and been putting out wayyyyyy more points than what you have so far.   Therefore settle for a stable overclock and crunch on bro.



sry, for this, im too ironnecked... i have to achieve the 4 ghz, or im not satisfied, even if the rig would triple the output of an i7 with 3.8ghz,when its running stable, i say it has to run on 4 ghz, and it has to.(there is enough time,knowledge,and money in there) otherwise i need to beat someone up,preferabily someone working on the shrinking process in the fab, where my proc got produced... i wont have to drive to long, and i will beat him so long, until he hands me a cherry that does 5 ghz stock volts on a stock cooler,dammit!

this was a little part of my disturbed personality. call me the Adolf Hitler of the Die
it was my dream to achieve 4, since i had my first stock cooled dualcore

EDIT: i now have some room to mess with, temperature-wise... i see if i can get it stable at 3.9... but this is only peace of guns, when the week is over... it will suffer


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have ran my i7 rig overclocked for almost a full year now and I has no sign of degration or anything.


I recall a lot of threads involving a computer not working right...




Chicken Patty said:


> Puts out more points and just feels faster for daily use, and games much better than at stock clocks.


Confirmation bias.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

What do you mean by confirmation Bias?  Sorry.  

As far as my rig, you read the ones with the issues but not the one that stated my soundcard was the issue.  I re installed it with newer drivers and just finished beating my wprime personal best with a clock of 4650mhz.   I can run 4.3 stable confirmed with intel burn test at 1.294v.  Doesn't seem like it's degrading at all, it's never been better.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

as long as you undervolt, your proc will even gain lifetime, even when severly OCed. 
sorry Ford. thats very easy to do. i can understand when you say: 4 ghz, mustnt be.
but running stock is waste of money,really!

i tested it, EVERY normal user can feel a difference of speed at at least 500mhz more,than stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long as you undervolt, your proc will even gain lifetime, even when severly OCed.
> sorry Ford. thats very easy to do. i can understand when you say: 4 ghz, mustnt be.
> but running stock is waste of money,really!
> 
> i tested it, EVERY normal user can feel a difference of speed at at least 500mhz more,than stock



bro I'm an enthusiast. I love gaming, benchmarking.  I wouldn't by an i7 to leave it at stock.   But everybody has opinions which I respect.  I'm only giving mine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you mean by confirmation Bias?  Sorry.


You want it to be faster so you convince yourself it is faster.  It is a commonality across all overclockers; it is their motivation for doing it no matter how little of a difference it makes.




Chicken Patty said:


> As far as my rig, you read the ones with the issues but not the one that stated my soundcard was the issue.  I re installed it with newer drivers and just finished beating my wprime personal best with a clock of 4650mhz.   I can run 4.3 stable confirmed with intel burn test at 1.294v.  Doesn't seem like it's degrading at all, it's never been better.


It is usually the motherboard that degrades/fails, not the processor (unless it burned itself out).  The same applies to overclocking video cards.


I expect all my computers to last at least 10 years (excepting motherboard, PSU, and optical drives).  I have one that is currently 12 years old and another that is 9.  They still get occasionally used.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro I'm an enthusiast. I love gaming, benchmarking.  I wouldn't by an i7 to leave it at stock.   But everybody has opinions which I respect.  I'm only giving mine.



ahh... im a little asshole there, maybe a little technocrat,too!
stock is futile!

i destroyed some hardware in my life, and let me say something to you:
it was never the overclock killing something, just my human dumbness. 
like i said: only additional voltage will "burn" (electronic migration)
if it runs on 4 ghz, stock volts,normal temperature, it will live as long as the same proc used with the same voltage on stock.
i never "burned" a board out. only my psu´s tend to "pop" when too old (and older VGA, but i only got new with solid caps)
proove me that OC without overvolt damages anything!
i wont believe it anyways

EDIT: im a not a friend of old Rigs...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You want it to be faster so you convince yourself it is faster.  It is a commonality across all overclockers; it is their motivation for doing it no matter how little of a difference it makes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree fully.  However I switch computers much more often so obviously since are expctations are different we think differently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> proove me that OC without overvolt damages anything!


Because most manufacturers condone overclocking, no one keeps detailed records of failure rates at stock compared to those that have been overclocked.  Adding to the difficulty is the fact that you can't tell if overclocking lead to the failure or if it was going to fail anyway.  As such, there's no easy way to "prove" it.  You'd need a lot of data with heavy statistical analysis to find out anything concrete on the subject.  It's easier for manufacturers to just say no.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

as long the part holds at least 2-3 years, they have forfilled their duty.
i just cant explain why a higher clock frequency shall damage circuitry? there arent even electrons jumping the false path?!?
im open to suggestions, but if you cant explain it logically, i must stay my way,clocking the thing so hard,and so dirty,that you will shed a tear for it

so far, things look better with the new loop.


----------



## ERazer (Nov 7, 2009)

i prefer to mildly oc when crunchin and max oc when playing game, i just dont see the point over stressing cpu/mb when u running it 24/7 and another factor is lots of heat, noise (full blast fan), and possibly bigger electric bill, well the my 2 cent.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

ERazer said:


> i prefer to mildly oc when crunchin and max oc when playing game, i just dont see the point over stressing cpu/mb when u running it 24/7 and another factor is lots of heat, noise (full blast fan), and possibly bigger electric bill, well the my 2 cent.



i just need a little more time to come to sleep,or a pillow over the ear. but the rigs are more impossible than:
a) my sleep
b) my health
i suffer from little sleep, but can help 3 sick children more, and raise my output


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just cant explain why a higher clock frequency shall damage circuitry?  there arent even electrons jumping the false path?!?


Transistors are physical gates (no, they don't flip back and forward but the electricity has to arc properly between the leads or it won't work properly).  The more you open and shut a door, for example, the more worn the door jam becomes.  When you make those gates operate outside of the parameters they were designed to operate, they will fail sooner than they would have otherwise.  When just a single gate fails to operate as intended, you encounter all kinds of problems from BSODs, to bad memory calls, to pretty much any piece of data that transistor touches becoming tainted.

Turning in bad data doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

if the board dies, i get a new one. faboulos. it must even die fast, or otherwise it wont be under the guarantee...

in fact i would love if hardware would be dead cheap, but dies every 24 months, thru programming. you then return it to the manufacturer,where the good parts of it are recycled (to gold,copper,silver), to build better hardware with also new engineered parts, that gets handed to you for a small obolus, like "you buy from us, we equip you"

i hate also this i have the biggest vga, and biggest purse-vga-epeen-shit
and i also dislike if people buy the performance, not tweak it. that makes the real geek for me, the brother,the one whos accepted
every guy can buy himself performance. but not every one can tweak it.

how many boards and Vgas did you killed ford, to say, overclocking kills? 

EDIT: doenst wcg have an internal error checker? it says error or invalid, if somethings wrong?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how many boards and Vgas did you killed ford, to say, overclocking kills?


None.  I have no reason to overclock.  Even if I did, killing hardware directly through overclocking is a sign of carelessness.

All the motherboards and graphics cards of mine that died were in the infant mortality or wearout phase.




Velvet Wafer said:


> EDIT: doenst wcg have an internal error checker? it says error or invalid, if somethings wrong?


Because it sends the same work to two or more computers to process.  If they don't match, it invalidates them and tries again.  It won't ruin the project like it would in Folding @ Home but it is still time wasted.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> None.  I have no reason to overclock.  Even if I did, killing hardware directly through overclocking is a sign of carelessness.
> 
> All the motherboards and graphics cards of mine that died were in the infant mortality or wearout phase.
> 
> ...



you know that you cant tell shit about boards dieing from OC, when you never killed one?
sry that this sounds offensive, but today EVERYONE thinks im dumber then they are


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you know that you cant tell shit about boards dieing from OC, when you never killed one?
> sry that this sounds offensive, but today EVERYONE thinks im dumber then they are



no one thinks your dumber bro.  You just want to get something and make it do what it can't.  3.9Ghz stable on a Phenom is something not everyone achieves.  Yet you want 4ghz.  100 mhz more.   You know we are all trying to help you, but you seem to take it the wrong way dude.  Good luck on hitting 4ghz.


Ok guys, please let's get back on topic.  Nobody is calling anybody dumb or dumber.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no one thinks your dumber bro.  You just want to get something and make it do what it can't.  3.9Ghz stable on a Phenom is something not everyone achieves.  Yet you want 4ghz.  100 mhz more.   You know we are all trying to help you, but you seem to take it the wrong way dude.  Good luck on hitting 4ghz.
> 
> 
> Ok guys, please let's get back on topic.  Nobody is calling anybody dumb or dumber.



sry, that with the DUMBER counted for my RL... im not so agitated to the 4ghz anymore... for crunching, im happy with 3.964mhz.... until now, it ran stable, passed 75 iterations linx.we will see. thanks for your luck wishes,Daniel.
to go further:
im aggressive today to statements like: 
"ah, youre wrong, but i dont can proof 1% of what i say,but im still right"
im open to critique, ever! but then i want HARD FACTS, or very personal experience with it.
Ford just had no base to argue on, but still did. 
when i say: "heatkiller 3.0 ist best", i also post a link to a review at XS, to proove it,for example.
sry if my writing sounds offensive or aggressive, im currently in a mood, where im close to do something very aggressive...
Daniel, no hard feelings... especially not to you, im really lucky i found this community, but if you like something very much, little things may make you very enraged... i simply hate when my reputation gets a dang. i want to be a pro. and im just an amateur.
ONTOPIC: i hope i will win today^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

It's David, and forget about what Ford said. Lets drop it.

Crunch on


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Turning in bad data doesn't help anyone.



That's why we have stability testing programs. I validate stability with OCCT Linpack. Nothing is more rigorous.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's David, and forget about what Ford said. Lets drop it.
> 
> Crunch on



sorry, i always think on daniel jackson when i think on david, dont know why. like them both

An i think on Ford from Postman, when hearing Ford


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet keeping things alive, taking it to day 7   This has been the closest battle so far

look at the 3rd column, those are the numbers from yesterday.  Velvet is in the lead today as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

i silently increased my NB clocks to 2700mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i silently increased my NB clocks to 2700mhz



I'm sure ford has something up his sleeve for today


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure ford has something up his sleeve for today


They generate the points they generate.  I'm not changing anything.  That doesn't mean I couldn't.  Science is better done slow, steady, and accurate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They generate the points they generate.  I'm not changing anything.  That doesn't mean I couldn't.  Science is better done slow, steady, and accurate.



Well you said you have some rigs that don't run 24/7.  That's what I meant.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

To clarify: they aren't going to be running any longer than they normally do and two of the computers are equipped to be overclocked (excessive cooling, high speed RAM, flexible motherboards) but I won't.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

now you gain respect from me ;-)
you better like to live your principles,than to win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Ford, nobody is telling you to overclock anything.  Any post related to you you start talking about how overclock this overclock that.  Come on dude I know I said to drop this but seriously there is no need for you to post the way you are man.  It's not the first time you do so neither.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Meh.



your i7 alone could have ruined me easily


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

This whole battle thing is meant to be fun between WCG team members. What I'm seeing right now is going beyond good natured debating, and approaching an argument. Let's keep it happy around here. This is probably the first time I've had to post a warning in the WCG subs. Let's please keep it that way.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Let's keep it happy around here...




This makes me happy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> This makes me happy...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/guiness.jpg



either or, but both would be great


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

I like mixing them...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul is right, lets keep cool. were the good ones,remember?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I like mixing them...



I have to agree.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> This makes me happy...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/guiness.jpg


 I am now very happily drinking a Black and tan with Guiness. I'm missing the other part though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I am now very happily drinking a Black and tan with Guiness. I'm missing the other part though.



 So am I.  "looks outside"

Hmm, sunny day, Miami?  The other part is waiting for me somewhere in Miami Beach.  "runs out"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So am I.  "looks outside"
> 
> Hmm, sunny day, Miami?  The other part is waiting for me somewhere in Miami Beach.  "runs out"



"looks outside"
sees our local graveyard, everythings rainy and hazy,dark night, worser than in London.
my other part is waiting 600km away
i drink too much either.... i dont even recognized a 10mg valium yesterday


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

The Black and Tan the wife doesn't mind...the other, she might have something to say lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> The Black and Tan the wife doesn't mind...the other, she might have something to say lol



Since that means his wife would be pissed, this somehow reminded me of this post on another forum. Thought I'd share 




How do you know you're an overclockaholic.

Me? Well, yesterday, my wife asked me if I'd go with her someplace on Saturday. I told her, in an firm, unrelenting and determined tone, that I would be benching ALL day. So she bates me "You'd rather be benching than spend some time with me?" and I say "Yep, cuz I haven't been able to bench as much as I'd like cuz work".

Well, she abruptly turned purple at first, then an odd shade of red. I've never seen her look so pissed. Steam from the nose, crinkled red lines on the whites of her eyes and "headshot" scrollling across her eyes. She stormed out of the room.

I'm thinking WTF! That was wierd

So I go to investigate WTH and low and behold, I'm a deadman  I've forgotten our wedding anniversary

That's how you know you're an Overclockaholic.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Forgetting the anniversary...could lead to more dead hardware than your bench session would kill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Forgetting the anniversary...could lead to more dead hardware than your bench session would kill.



Then I should share this post with you guys also.  


"I've hidden all my high end hardware in the closet already"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

women ;-)
ever had to wait a whole day with the new hardware unused beneath you, because your mistress needs the time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> women ;-)
> ever had to wait a whole day with the new hardware unused beneath you, because your mistress needs the time?



depending on what type of time, the hardware can wait


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> depending on what type of time, the hardware can wait



morning till evening^^
in the evening its not so dramatic


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then I should share this post with you guys also.
> 
> 
> "I've hidden all my high end hardware in the closet already"



Lol, you sure it wasn't me posted that CP..just sounds so familiar 



Chicken Patty said:


> depending on what type of time, the hardware can wait



That I can agree with (I can spare 5mins anytime )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Lol, you sure it wasn't me posted that CP..just sounds so familiar
> 
> 
> 
> That I can agree with (I can spare 5mins anytime )



naw, this was from another forum 


but yeah I can spare some time if you know what I mean


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Be good guy's, got to go spend some _time_ with the wife


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Be good guy's, got to go spend some _time_ with the wife



5 minutes? i bet in a few months, you will switch to playing golf.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

velvet,

the battle you are currently in is terminated.  I'll try to pair you up with somebody else bro.  Any suggestions?  Any questions PM me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> velvet,
> 
> the battle you are currently in is terminated.  I'll try to pair you up with somebody else bro.  Any suggestions?  Any questions PM me.



ygpm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

alright ladies.  battle #3 is velvet wafer and theonedub.  Although velvet has had a bit of a lead on average lately, theonedub said he will most likely be having a rig coming online soon so that'll spice things up a bit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright ladies.  battle #3 is velvet wafer and theonedub.  Although velvet has had a bit of a lead on average lately, theonedub said he will most likely be having a rig coming online soon so that'll spice things up a bit



Alright, guys i wanna see a good clean fight, no earripping or eyepoking!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

Well velvet takes day one.  Their average is only about 200 points apart, however seems like Mr. Bendix over here has kicked it up a notch!

Remember I'm posting yesterdays #'s, so look at the 3rd column.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well velvet takes day one.  Their average is only about 200 points apart, however seems like Mr. Bendix over here has kicked it up a notch!
> 
> Remember I'm posting yesterdays #'s, so look at the 3rd column.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091115/.jpg



what CP doesnt showed, is the fact, that my output today,so far, nearly scratched his one, by 2 places


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

happy i came across this thread..


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm, when I grow up, I want to play with the big boys too.
Fun competition is always good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm, when I grow up, I want to play with the big boys too.
> Fun competition is always good.



I just remembered that when i still had my other rig and my Quad was working right i was up there with Velvet and CP.the day will come once again


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just remembered that when i still had my other rig and my Quad was working right i was up there with Velvet and CP.the day will come once again



I need a serious competitor, it was great fun when we were neck-in-neck 
But lately, my WCG PPD has gone up, while yours continues to fall 
Maybe once you get the P4s up and running we can be better competitors.  Not having any threats is no fun, it provides a reason to try and increase PPD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm, when I grow up, I want to play with the big boys too.
> Fun competition is always good.





p_o_s_pc said:


> I just remembered that when i still had my other rig and my Quad was working right i was up there with Velvet and CP.the day will come once again



i invested about 500 euro in having this output "up" from my 955. i even built a friend a machine, for which i didnt get the money yet, so he can crunch 50% of his time for me.
there is always the though: 
"there is always a use for a new rig,may it be a gameserver,or cruncher"

i believe i should ask for boxes of hardware on the crunchers helping crunchers thread. collect your hardware from the last 5 years, throw it in a box, and send it to me! it will get build to as much rigs, that can be build from preferabily combined with 5 boxes of other members, that had too much stuff flewing around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just remembered that when i still had my other rig and my Quad was working right i was up there with Velvet and CP.the day will come once again



i remeber those days, back when I had only the i7.  It was fun


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

@velvet i am just getting what hardware i can from those kind of threads so i can get crunchers together. 
@Ion what is your points like right now? Also I only have my X2@3.1ghz and the other P4s crunching for me ATM as i am lending the other X2 to someone for the contest. Next week i will have at least on of the P4s up (the 661) and when the contest is over i will have my other X2 running again.. Also i have more fallen into folding again more then WCG. folding is where i have the most power ATM. I hope to balance them out in the future (add GPU power then after all the PCI-E slots are filled start adding CPU power)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @velvet i am just getting what hardware i can from those kind of threads so i can get crunchers together.
> @Ion what is your points like right now? Also I only have my X2@3.1ghz and the other P4s crunching for me ATM as i am lending the other X2 to someone for the contest. Next week i will have at least on of the P4s up (the 661) and when the contest is over i will have my other X2 running again.. Also i have more fallen into folding again more then WCG. folding is where i have the most power ATM. I hope to balance them out in the future (add GPU power then after all the PCI-E slots are filled start adding CPU power)



dont worry, i dont fold at all. for me


----------



## theonedub (Nov 15, 2009)

I dont think the 3am update is fair for me, maybe b/c Im in Ca. I still lost but if you look @ freeDC stats my points were updated again to about 2500 whereas VW is still 3400. Lets change the time to be fair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I dont think the 3am update is fair for me, maybe b/c Im in Ca. I still lost but if you look @ freeDC stats my points were updated again to about 2500 whereas VW is still 3400. Lets change the time to be fair



What time seems fair to you?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @velvet i am just getting what hardware i can from those kind of threads so i can get crunchers together.
> @Ion what is your points like right now? Also I only have my X2@3.1ghz and the other P4s crunching for me ATM as i am lending the other X2 to someone for the contest. Next week i will have at least on of the P4s up (the 661) and when the contest is over i will have my other X2 running again.. Also i have more fallen into folding again more then WCG. folding is where i have the most power ATM. I hope to balance them out in the future (add GPU power then after all the PCI-E slots are filled start adding CPU power)


About 2400-2600/day for WCG.
Maybe 2500-3500/day for F@H


----------



## theonedub (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What time seems fair to you?



I can't tell when FreeDC stats updates so I do not know what time would be good. I imagine by 6am they should have all the days points tallied and applied? Maybe we could try that. I want to stand a chance at winning a couple days


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I dont think the 3am update is fair for me, maybe b/c Im in Ca. I still lost but if you look @ freeDC stats my points were updated again to about 2500 whereas VW is still 3400. Lets change the time to be fair





Chicken Patty said:


> What time seems fair to you?




It's hard to pin down a time for the end of the current day...so maybe just do the results a day behind each time, that way you are sure all the updates are in.

Just a suggestion...I know it can be hard to be online when the final update is posted and not miss it before it resets for the next day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

actually if you notice, by the time I posted those updates it was already past 3am in Cali.

However, we'll do a day behind then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I dont think the 3am update is fair for me, maybe b/c Im in Ca. I still lost but if you look @ freeDC stats my points were updated again to about 2500 whereas VW is still 3400. Lets change the time to be fair



i have like 4-5 hours + to your actual time. but its fairly normal, that we show the points on the day after.
DO you forgot everything? 
EDIT: dont let you get owned by a german, your friends will laugh at you for years


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the idea of a day behind (good suggestion oily). It seems to be the only fair way to compare scores with all of the different time zones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

day behind it is


----------



## theonedub (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have like 4-5 hours + to your actual time. but its fairly normal, that we show the points on the day after.
> DO you forgot everything?
> EDIT: dont let you get owned by a german, your friends will laugh at you for years



Im just trying not to get shut out  I dont think I can get my E2200 back up in time to help- F.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im just trying not to get shut out  I dont think I can get my E2200 back up in time to help- F.



anyways, it takes up to two weeks for a new cruncher to "level" out
you would have had problems either but dont stop the fight, or is your output too weak? i will stop the battle, if you like to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

theonedub, its just a friendly competition.  I wouldn't want to stop battles just because you might not have a chance.  The average for you guys lately was almost identical, why, I dont know.  however, then people who are loosing are all going to wanna stop this battle if I do this once.  Keep on crunching guys, its just for kicks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> theonedub, its just a friendly competition.  I wouldn't want to stop battles just because you might not have a chance.  The average for you guys lately was almost identical, why, I dont know.  however, then people who are loosing are all going to wanna stop this battle if I do this once.  Keep on crunching guys, its just for kicks.



ygpm


----------



## theonedub (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> theonedub, its just a friendly competition.  I wouldn't want to stop battles just because you might not have a chance.  The average for you guys lately was almost identical, why, I dont know.  however, then people who are loosing are all going to wanna stop this battle if I do this once.  Keep on crunching guys, its just for kicks.



No one asked to stop, pretty sure VW was just taunting me 

Im just letting my rigs run 24/7 as they always do. If they can squeeze me out a couple wins so be it, if not- no biggie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> No one asked to stop, pretty sure VW was just taunting me
> 
> Im just letting my rigs run 24/7 as they always do. If they can squeeze me out a couple wins so be it, if not- no biggie.



I was just saying.   Good spirit man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

guys, I'll post yesterdays scores tonight.  Not exactly 24 hours.  but if I dont do tonight, it'll be over 24 hours.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, I'll post yesterdays scores tonight.  Not exactly 24 hours.  but if I dont do tonight, it'll be over 24 hours.



yesterday i have won. today is interesting, due to me had problems with one of the crunchers today, exchanged PSU, seems to be the problem. i will kick it back in the store, where i got it, and they love to give me a new, pre-rma PSU. because im one of their better customers (and also whom, which they cant tell shit. i was faster at identifying the speed of a hard drive (just a plain "54k" in the model-number), than their boss were.) they just started to bought Hardware, i recommended them. LULZ


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Can I take on your cap'n sometime?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yesterday i have won. today is interesting, due to me had problems with one of the crunchers today, exchanged PSU, seems to be the problem. i will kick it back in the store, where i got it, and they love to give me a new, pre-rma PSU. because im one of their better customers (and also whom, which they cant tell shit. i was faster at identifying the speed of a hard drive (just a plain "54k" in the model-number), than their boss were.) they just started to bought Hardware, i recommended them. LULZ



excuses excuses 



vaiopup said:


> Can I take on your cap'n sometime?


sureeeeeee


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Can I take on your cap'n sometime?



Oh Captain,my Captain.
i believe you have to ask him himself lets see if he fears THE PUP


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Will get back to ya when my diary is free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Will get back to ya when my diary is free



your diary, or the green guys?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> excuses excuses
> 
> 
> sureeeeeee



12v, rail one: 8 amperes.
12v, rail two 14 amperes.
what a piece of shit 
you have to hit the right rail,i believe


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Let me hit my project a while then I'll come and kick your butt 

<------He's coming along for the ride


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 12v, rail one: 8 amperes.
> 12v, rail two 14 amperes.
> what a piece of shit
> you have to hit the right rail,i believe



Don't keep lying like that, you might believe it is true    j/k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't keep lying like that, you might believe it is true    j/k



you wont believe that will power a core duo? you want screens?
http://www.outletpc.com/c0895.html
specs are wrong though, my version has 8 ampere, this must be the sucessor.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yesterday i have won. today is interesting, due to me had problems with one of the crunchers today, exchanged PSU, seems to be the problem. i will kick it back in the store, where i got it, and they love to give me a new, pre-rma PSU. because im one of their better customers (and also whom, which they cant tell shit. i was faster at identifying the speed of a hard drive (just a plain "54k" in the model-number), than their boss were.) they just started to bought Hardware, i recommended them. LULZ



Looks like I *may * take today, everybody gets one, right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Looks like I *may * take today, everybody gets one, right?



there is one update missing, i believe. you might win
but until now, nothing is clear


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

this is intriguing


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is intriguing



no.this is crapshit. but they somehow run, if you split the fans, on both rails. even tho the coreduo rig with it,upon powerup, spins the fans up for a sec, then fails booting, and wents out.completly. you wait 3 seconds. nothing happens.suddenly it roars to live, and everything works. it always does that. dont know if that is a bug, or feature?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

My Ds3 kinda acts like that with a Corsair 520


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> My Ds3 kinda acts like that with a Corsair 520



the first number doesnt tell me much, i use an MSI P43 Neo-F
can be a bios protection or something, what do you believe?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Gigabyte Ds3 P965.

Yes, I think it is a pre boot check of some sort.
Freaked me out first time after I built it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Gigabyte Ds3 P965.
> 
> Yes, I think it is a pre boot check of some sort.
> Freaked me out first time after I built it



me2, but after it overclocked to 3.4 ghz without serious problems, i remembered, that the first 2 revisions of my biostar, had funnier errors, like freezing in bios on saving, but working perfectly,and saved, after reset. that was awful!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Biostar clocking boards seem to have "personality"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Biostar clocking boards seem to have "personality"



Biostar Boards overclock really good, for beeing the cheapest on the market. i believe biostar achieves this, by "trapping" a ghost, maybe a machine ghost in its boards. so they do well, because the ghost can run everything perfectly, or he can be angry on you, and does, what he likes to do. messing with you. 2 times all my bios saves vanished. without warning.with a brand new battery. it happened never after to me..


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

I miss the good old Abit boards 
Now my first port of call is always Gigabyte.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

gigabyte for reliability, biostar for cheap and foxconn for destroying hardware, like a professional. you can volt SO high!! much further than 2 voltand 2.6v max mem volts...   its am3
EDIT: no Really, the Foxconn is really good,best amd board i ever worked with. its just missing a few bios options, i would have liked. and its voltage steps are a little big, in my eyes.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Only ever had one Foxconn........croaked after about a month.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Only ever had one Foxconn........croaked after about a month.



intel or amd socket?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

AMD.......cheapo with IGP.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> AMD.......cheapo with IGP.



790gx?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't remember.

She only had a Sempy 3100+ in.......and a 1900xt folding


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Can't remember.
> 
> She only had a Sempy 3100+ in.......and a 1900xt folding



*cough* that was a 939 i bet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Viva ABIT.  Got a x38 Quad GT crunching with the E6300.  Thing has been around for a while, still going strong


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough* that was a 939 i bet



nope/Paris Sempy 754.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> nope/Paris Sempy 754.



quite a little off^^
i bet the am3 boards of them are better...


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Will stick with my Gigas til I have reason not to.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Will stick with my Gigas til I have reason not to.



I love gigabyte and Foxconn, Biostar is on my "its ok if i can't get anything else in my price range"list  but for how cheap my Biostar board was it overclocks great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

ok guys, here are yesterdays numbers.  Velvet in the lead 

Remember, we are looking at the 3rd column here


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, here are yesterdays numbers.  Velvet in the lead
> 
> Remember, we are looking at the 3rd column here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091117/307.jpg



today (yesterday) i lost.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, here are yesterdays numbers.  Velvet in the lead
> 
> Remember, we are looking at the 3rd column here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091117/307.jpg



Wow, I got over 6K points? 
Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

you guys are really stepping it up


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2009)

whut? no updaaaates...yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

11/17 3am update
Velvet Wafer - 3079
theonedub - 2201

11/18 3am udpate
Velvet Wafer - 5705
theonedub - 5306


velvet has sweeped the series.  Your stats were even before the series, I think velvet had a rig nobody knew about and turned it on just for the battle


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 11/17 3am update
> Velvet Wafer - 3079
> theonedub - 2201
> 
> ...



HIT.



i just turned it on, 4 hours ago... it hastn delivered a unit yet. an e2140, at 2,3 ghz 1.213v
i got it random, with an OEM board -.- ..... luckily, i needed 5 minutes with clockgen, to find 3 generators that work. cant set any volts, just memspeed to rated 800, but it stays at 800, even when the FSB is raised. very practical. lets see what i can push

EDIT: the output is from the random rig, it only runs like 8 hours per day, normally. I just didnt told anyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> HIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I should give theonedub another shot with somebody else.  I'll see.  I need to scope a few battles and see whats up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

CP do to see anyone i could be put to battle with?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I should give theonedub another shot with somebody else.  I'll see.  I need to scope a few battles and see whats up.



oh no, the third time battling? theyre already higher in the ranks than me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh no, the third time battling? theyre already higher in the ranks than me



now, whats up with the battles?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

been going through a lot lately.  Just went shit was going good, it all fell apart for me again.  I haven't had much time on my hands lately to put up the next battle.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> been going through a lot lately.  Just went shit was going good, it all fell apart for me again.  I haven't had much time on my hands lately to put up the next battle.



np... i know this very good...the machinery can only run a short time at top speed. soon, something WILL fall apart, no matter what you do...very annoying,and frustrating
um, does that mean, the battle ended? 
was i disqualified?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> np... i know this very good...the machinery can only run a short time at top speed. soon, something WILL fall apart, no matter what you do...very annoying,and frustrating
> um, does that mean, the battle ended?
> was i disqualified?



huh?  You won your last battle, what are you referring to?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> huh?  You won your last battle, what are you referring to?



i never knew Nevermind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never knew Nevermind.



  always check first post, that is usually updated.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

now im exhausted... 2 weeks crunching to the bone, without beeing allowed, to loose the output of more than 4 hours


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

w00t w00t!
Good luck stanhemi!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

well ION has decided he is going to use his quad under somebody elses account to help them out for a bit.  So stan, i'll look for a match for you soon bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

alright folks our next battle is lined up.  Hopefully we can finish this one.  Good luck folks 


Battle #4
King Wookie (0)
p_o_s_pc (0)
__________________


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, my approach is " just keep crunching just keep crunching"  (from finding Nemo)

Let's see if that's enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Well, my approach is " just keep crunching just keep crunching"  (from finding Nemo)
> 
> Let's see if that's enough.



Whether you win or lose.  It's a friendly battle.  some users kick it up a notch, some just crunch away.  Whatever you do, just crunch


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry about that stan 
King Wookie and p_o_s_pc, good luck!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

my plan is just crunch 24/7 on everything that i can and get my 3.1ghz OC stable again on both of my X2s and leave the P4@3.96ghz 24/7 (not put it back to stock during the day to keep it cooler)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my plan is just crunch 24/7 on everything that i can and get my 3.1ghz OC stable again on both of my X2s and leave the P4@3.96ghz 24/7 (not put it back to stock during the day to keep it cooler)



i want to see the 5000+ blaze!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, here are yesterdays stats (11/30)  p_o_s_pc takes day one


p_o_s_pc -      2,014 Points
King Wookie -   1,371 Points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i want to see the 5000+ blaze!!



I'm not getting the X2 past 2.8ghz without it getting too hot and becoming unstable  I need a better heatsink for it(or another heatsink for the P4 so i can use the V1 on the 5k) 
but i got it for today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not getting the X2 past 2.8ghz without it getting too hot and becoming unstable  I need a better heatsink for it(or another heatsink for the P4 so i can use the V1 on the 5k)
> but i got it for today



What socket is that p4?  Nevermind, the one I have here sucks, couldn't even cool the E6300 at stock.  Barely did the job.  It won't be worth it.



Oh, I won't be able to get your bridge out till Monday bro, sorry   Is that ok?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What socket is that p4?  Nevermind, the one I have here sucks, couldn't even cool the E6300 at stock.  Barely did the job.  It won't be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I won't be able to get your bridge out till Monday bro, sorry   Is that ok?



the P4 is s775
Its cool bro i'm not in much of a hurry as SLI is messing up F@H... Come to think about it you don't even have to send it if you don't want


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the P4 is s775
> Its cool bro i'm not in much of a hurry as SLI is messing up F@H... Come to think about it you don't even have to send it if you don't want



i tested without bridge today...with bridge, i got like 3-4 fps more in Vantage. it was clearly noticeable. i know the usual numbers now, after a few runs

bridge will also bring you performance,probably

my SLI works like a charm with F@H. just plug the screen. turn on the folders.
if i turn on only one, it will execute F@h even on the seconday card,even tho i use -gpu flags?. so single card would be ready for gaming. in fact, i played yesterday, and wondered about the jumpy fps.... now wonder... the second card folded, and sometimes acted as second card for the SLI... is this possible? i got no crashes, regarding vga.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the P4 is s775
> Its cool bro i'm not in much of a hurry as SLI is messing up F@H... Come to think about it you don't even have to send it if you don't want



But you need it right?  If you do I will send it over, I just don't have a car right now.  During the day all my freinds are working.  On Monday I'll be back at work so I'll use someones car during my lunch break to go to USPS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i tested without bridge today...with bridge, i got like 3-4 fps more in Vantage. it was clearly noticeable. i know the usual numbers now, after a few runs
> 
> bridge will also bring you performance,probably
> 
> ...


that could be possible. I should have told you to make sure F@H wasn't running i have had that problem before in a few games while folding


Chicken Patty said:


> But you need it right?  If you do I will send it over, I just don't have a car right now.  During the day all my freinds are working.  On Monday I'll be back at work so I'll use someones car during my lunch break to go to USPS.



I do need it.maybe that will take care of my folding problem..or atleast eliminate the chance of that being the problem..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could be possible. I should have told you to make sure F@H wasn't running i have had that problem before in a few games while folding
> 
> 
> I do need it.maybe that will take care of my folding problem..or atleast eliminate the chance of that being the problem..



Ok, Monday it is.  It's wrapped up in bubble wrap, just how it came with my motherboard.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could be possible. I should have told you to make sure F@H wasn't running i have had that problem before in a few games while folding
> 
> 
> I do need it.maybe that will take care of my folding problem..or atleast eliminate the chance of that being the problem..



in my case it was the rendering method... did that improved things to you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> in my case it was the rendering method... did that improved things to you?



i haven't played any games on my SLI setup yet to be honest only played with benchmarks... I think i need to build a new rig with a ATI card in it so i don't have to worry about killing my PPD for folding


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i haven't played any games on my SLI setup yet to be honest only played with benchmarks... I think i need to build a new rig with a ATI card in it so i don't have to worry about killing my PPD for folding



do it, its really.... healthy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do it, its really.... healthy



what part are you talking about?Playing games or building another rig?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what part are you talking about?Playing games or building another rig?



playing games in SLI, when coming from a medium single card solution


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> playing games in SLI, when coming from a medium single card solution



I will mess around with games alittle more after i get the problem of the cards being unstable when overclocked taken care of. I'm thinking it could be the PCI-E bus being OCed causing the problem more then anything as i upped it a extra 5mhz to help bring my scores up


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will mess around with games alittle more after i get the problem of the cards being unstable when overclocked taken care of. I'm thinking it could be the PCI-E bus being OCed causing the problem more then anything as i upped it a extra 5mhz to help bring my scores up



i had the 790gx up to 130pcie relatively stable. i tested that once, with my old x2
i just dont know, if 2 cards will put additionall stress on that. you already upped the chipset voltage? may that can help`?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i had the 790gx up to 130pcie relatively stable. i tested that once, with my old x2
> i just dont know, if 2 cards will put additionall stress on that. you already upped the chipset voltage? may that can help`?



it was gaming stable and folding stable for a few hours but furmark would crash in about 2mins.So i lowered it to where i knew it was stable(120mhz) and overclocked the cards to 600/1800 ran furmark stability burn test for 30mins and not 1 problem. I have them folding at those clocks(ALL OF MY CARDS ARE FOLDING 1888pt ) and haven't had a problem yet.So it must have been the bus speed.and no i didn't add voltage to the chipset because it already runs hot and i didn't need more heat being dumped in the case.(this setup runs really hot i had to turn my fans up in the case to keep them kinda cool)

btw i used to run my PCI-E @ 150mhz without a problem with 1 card but with 2 120mhz seems to be the best i can get(without extra voltage)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was gaming stable and folding stable for a few hours but furmark would crash in about 2mins.So i lowered it to where i knew it was stable(120mhz) and overclocked the cards to 600/1800 ran furmark stability burn test for 30mins and not 1 problem. I have them folding at those clocks(ALL OF MY CARDS ARE FOLDING 1888pt ) and haven't had a problem yet.So it must have been the bus speed.and no i didn't add voltage to the chipset because it already runs hot and i didn't need more heat being dumped in the case.(this setup runs really hot i had to turn my fans up in the case to keep them kinda cool)
> 
> btw i used to run my PCI-E @ 150mhz without a problem with 1 card but with 2 120mhz seems to be the best i can get(without extra voltage)



the stock coolers exhaust IN the case. can you somehow manage, to remove the heat from them, out of the case? how are temperatures during furmark?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the stock coolers exhaust IN the case. can you somehow manage, to remove the heat from them, out of the case? how are temperatures during furmark?



card with battle axe 62c card with stock cooler 80c case temp 37c CPU temp 51c(had WCG running in the background). I got the heat that is being dumped in the case the best that i can with the way i have things setup. I turned the fan from low to high so that should help.The case its self doesn't feel hot anymore only alittle warm so i would say it helped. I think next step its to put water on the GPUs and mounting the rad to blow the heat out of the case... unless anyone knows of some good coolers that blow the heat out of the case. If i find one that i like and if the price is right i would even replace my battle axe..

just a tip... The cards seem to have a close relation between temps and clocks. Exp i couldn't get the card in my other rig to be stable at 1850 on shaders. Replaced the stock cooler with a battle axe and lowered temps from mid 80c's to 50c (highest i have seen yet underload) and its stable at 1850 even without a bios flash to allow higher voltage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> card with battle axe 62c card with stock cooler 80c case temp 37c CPU temp 51c(had WCG running in the background). I got the heat that is being dumped in the case the best that i can with the way i have things setup. I turned the fan from low to high so that should help.The case its self doesn't feel hot anymore only alittle warm so i would say it helped. I think next step its to put water on the GPUs and mounting the rad to blow the heat out of the case... unless anyone knows of some good coolers that blow the heat out of the case. If i find one that i like and if the price is right i would even replace my battle axe..
> 
> just a tip... The cards seem to have a close relation between temps and clocks. Exp i couldn't get the card in my other rig to be stable at 1850 on shaders. Replaced the stock cooler with a battle axe and lowered temps from mid 80c's to 50c (highest i have seen yet underload) and its stable at 1850 even without a bios flash to allow higher voltage



my cards wont even hit 60 and 70 during load. they are at 51-58 and 60-67


----------



## theonedub (Dec 3, 2009)

Winter time is awesome for Folding and Crunching. Last night it was so cold my 9600GSO was @ 46C Folding and my Q9550 was @ 39C Crunching 100%. My GTX 275 doesnt want to get lower than 56C no matter how cold it gets


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

12/01 Final #'s
p_o_s_pc - 1,893 Points
King Wookie - 702 Points


POS takes another one.

King Wookie, why is your output so low man you and him were neck and neck the last couple of days.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 3, 2009)

Seems one of my rigs was telling me it was taking too long to process units, and thus not doing anything. Keeps telling me the server won't send work units, as the machine won't finish on time. I have no idea.

Also, putting in heavy hours at work so never home to check on things.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Seems one of my rigs was telling me it was taking too long to process units, and thus not doing anything. Keeps telling me the server won't send work units, as the machine won't finish on time. I have no idea.
> 
> Also, putting in heavy hours at work so never home to check on things.



make sure the time and date is right if its not then that will happen.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 3, 2009)

Time and date are correct. Can't see anything obvious, but keeps saying:
Message from server: no work sent.
Message from server: (work won't finish in time) Computer on 93.7% of time, BOINC on 100% of that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Seems one of my rigs was telling me it was taking too long to process units, and thus not doing anything. Keeps telling me the server won't send work units, as the machine won't finish on time. I have no idea.
> 
> Also, putting in heavy hours at work so never home to check on things.





King Wookie said:


> Time and date are correct. Can't see anything obvious, but keeps saying:
> Message from server: no work sent.
> Message from server: (work won't finish in time) Computer on 93.7% of time, BOINC on 100% of that.



dammit!!!!!   Hmmmm.   POS, we can stop this battle until he can figure this out.  We'll leave you with the first two days only.   Then once hes up and running we continue where we left off.  Or if you want we can start from scratch again.  Your call.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit!!!!!   Hmmmm.   POS, we can stop this battle until he can figure this out.  We'll leave you with the first two days only.   Then once hes up and running we continue where we left off.  Or if you want we can start from scratch again.  Your call.



i say lets stop and let him get it worked out.Then when he gets everything working again start over


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i say lets stop and let him get it worked out.Then when he gets everything working again start over



you got it.


King Wookie, your approval please.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Time and date are correct. Can't see anything obvious, but keeps saying:
> Message from server: no work sent.
> Message from server: (work won't finish in time) Computer on 93.7% of time, BOINC on 100% of that.



detach from the project and attach to it again. I had that problem once before


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 3, 2009)

No problem with me. 
Will try that POS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> detach from the project and attach to it again. I had that problem once before



or reset it???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> or reset it???



i tried that one and didn't work for me but maybe it will for him.good call


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i tried that one and didn't work for me but maybe it will for him.good call



he can try both


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 3, 2009)

I've tried both. It's dowmloading a crap load of files, but still flashes the same error if it tries to download work units.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I've tried both. It's dowmloading a crap load of files, but still flashes the same error if it tries to download work units.



Post over at the WCG team thread.  More people view that I would say.  Give us a screenshot of the error over there if possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I've tried both. It's dowmloading a crap load of files, but still flashes the same error if it tries to download work units.



Can we have your (entire) log file?

Also, have you tried uninstalling BOINC, rebooting, and then re-installing?  It may help


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, under tasks it shows me it is running 2 at the moment. So let's see.

Thx for the help. I'll check it again tomorrow, but I desperately need sleep now. I'm supposed to be teaching HD audio (for TV) in a few hours, and I'm dead on my feet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

POS & King Wookie, let me know when you guys want to resume


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS & King Wookie, let me know when you guys want to resume



just resume it when ever he is ready. Everything is still doing just fine for me


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS & King Wookie, let me know when you guys want to resume



Hmm. The other rig seems to be back on track, but I'm virtually living at work for the next week getting a High Def facility online.

Maybe give me a shout from next week, when I have time to pay attention.
Or run another battle in the meantime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm. The other rig seems to be back on track, but I'm virtually living at work for the next week getting a High Def facility online.
> 
> Maybe give me a shout from next week, when I have time to pay attention.
> Or run another battle in the meantime.



Ok, I'll do another one, hopefullY i remember to post it tonight.  Then that'll give time for you guys to be ready.  This thread started off good, but lately its had some bumps.  I wanna get it back on track. It was fun when it was active


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I'll do another one, hopefullY i remember to post it tonight.  Then that'll give time for you guys to be ready.  This thread started off good, but lately its had some bumps.  I wanna get it back on track. It was fun when it was active



good luck.. and don't forget about us as i want to battle


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I'll do another one, hopefullY i remember to post it tonight.  Then that'll give time for you guys to be ready.  This thread started off good, but lately its had some bumps.  I wanna get it back on track. It was fun when it was active



Velvet "Sparring Partner" Wafer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright ladies, battle #4  With just a three point different in the 7 day average, this should be good   Good luck guys.



Battle #4
paulieg (0)
Mindweaver (0)


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright MW, let's rumble! LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Daily scores will be posted one day behind.  Just to make sure everything is updated for both users.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 11, 2009)

This should be a good one, def a heavyweight matchup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> This should be a good one, def a heavyweight matchup.



  yep. just three points apart on the average.   Looks like we are in for a treat


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep. just three points apart on the average.   Looks like we are in for a treat



Vitali Klitschko vs Vladimir Klitschko


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Huh?



Boxing Champions?

EDIT: Theyre brothers, both Champions, both !studied doctors!
and they say, they will punish this english guy very hard


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Vitali Klitschko vs Vladimir Klitschko



I like the idea of it being like a fight. Maybe even MMA style.  LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are the stats for the 10th

*Mindweaver - 8,507
paulieg - 7,556*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here are the stats for the 10th
> 
> *Mindweaver - 8,507
> paulieg - 7,556*



One of my rigs was down overnight. I'm up today for round 2.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2009)

Unless that rig was a C2D, Id say that Paul takes tomorrow  (safe to say it was an i7 or equiv)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> One of my rigs was down overnight. I'm up today for round 2.



let's kick it up a notch then


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> let's kick it up a notch then



I'm up off the canvas and looking for blood.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm up off the canvas and looking for blood.



   Looking forward to tonights update then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

i waiting for the Gentlemen to trade blows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

***UPDATE***
So far Mindweaver leads 2 - 1

Here are the 11th and the 12th.  13th will be posted tonight.

12/11 Results
paulieg - 15,303
Mindweaver - 13,507

12/12 Results
paulieg - 7,656
Mindweaver - 8,094


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

As of tonight, we should be all tied up. I'm going to kick it up a notch. Rigs will all be crunching at 4.0.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I post one day behind just in case the two members are in different time zones.  This way updates were for sure already done and #'s are correct. Should be interesting with your rigs at 4 GHz


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if Mindweaver is aware that he's in this fight?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

12/13 Results
paulieg - 8,723
Mindweaver - 8,106

Tied at 2, great battle guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I wonder if Mindweaver is aware that he's in this fight?



I sent him a PM.  His last activity was 12/4, wonder if he is out of town or something?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 15, 2009)

errr.. I left a note, I was going on vacation..lol  but I was leaving my rigs on.. hehehe but sadly my Q9550 was down until this wed, because the ram BSOD'ed. Everything is up now!  Oh and my ram came in! So, now the 4gb set is going out for RMA, but with the new set of 2gb the Q9550 will crunch 24/7! 

Edit: Just read up.. Saidly my Q9550 had bsod and was off for most of lastnight.. but Installed the new set after the BSOD and have been crunching strong with ram @ 1066!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I wonder if Mindweaver is aware that he's in this fight?



I do now!  Good luck Sir!  May your rigs BSOD in pain!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I do now!  Good luck Sir!  May your rigs BSOD in pain!



 that has to be the coldest thing that you can say to a fellow cruncher  atleast you didn't wish death upon his rigs


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that has to be the coldest thing that you can say to a fellow cruncher  atleast you didn't wish death upon his rigs



 just trying to share my pain with all the BSOD's i've had lately... DAMN YOU CORSAIR!  naw i wish now BSOD's on paulieg's rigs.. or do I?  Pauliegs going to kick my butt anyway! lol  GO PAULIEG!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> just trying to share my pain with all the BSOD's i've had lately... DAMN YOU CORSAIR!  naw i wish now BSOD's on paulieg's rigs.. or do I?  Pauliegs going to kick my butt anyway! lol  GO PAULIEG!



I don't know man, you're  me today. I'm not sure I have enough firepower with just 3 i7 rigs. I'm going to push all 3 to 4.0ghz tonight, and may need to get my wife's office computer in on the action too.   How many damn rigs are you crunching on? I think we are in for a hell of a brawl.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

This just got good!


Welcome back MW


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I do now!  Good luck Sir!  May your rigs BSOD in pain!



Now that's just terrible, after all of the BSODs I've been having I couldn't hope anyone else has to experience that


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I don't know man, you're  me today. I'm not sure I have enough firepower with just 3 i7 rigs. I'm going to push all 3 to 4.0ghz tonight, and may need to get my wife's office computer in on the action too.   How many damn rigs are you crunching on? I think we are in for a hell of a brawl.



I'm down to 21 rigs crunching. I'd have to recount but it should be around 35 - 45 threads from 54 threads at full force. You can click my name at FreeDC and view my rigs.  



Chicken Patty said:


> This just got good!
> 
> 
> Welcome back MW



It did and thanks brotha! 



[Ion] said:


> Now that's just terrible, after all of the BSODs I've been having I couldn't hope anyone else has to experience that



It's all in fun!.. hehehe I would never wish a BSOD on anyone.. hehehe but a little bit of trash talk makes it fun... hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a bad man, and I'm commin' to getcha... Me and my 3 rigs....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm down to 21 rigs crunching. I'd have to recount but it should be around 35 - 45 threads from 54 threads at full force. You can click my name at FreeDC and view my rigs.



I had 22 threads until earlier today, but El Fiendo is taking his X4 955 and E4500 back, so I'm down to 17 threads (added a P4 Dell).  All except the E6550 and P4 Dell run 24/7


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome back Mindweaver. Just in time for a good old fashion slobber knocker.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/mohammed_ali.jpg
> 
> I'm a bad man, and I'm commin' to getcha... Me and my 3 rigs....



Don't sing it bring it!  hey three strong rigs my friend! 



[Ion] said:


> I had 22 threads until earlier today, but El Fiendo is taking his X4 955 and E4500 back, so I'm down to 17 threads (added a P4 Dell).  All except the E6550 and P4 Dell run 24/7



17 threads is still awesome! Nice farm! 



MetalRacer said:


> Welcome back Mindweaver. Just in time for a good old fashion slobber knocker.



Thanks MetalRacer!  We are bring'n it! hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Don't sing it bring it!  hey three strong rigs my friend!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Thanks!

It consists of:
Q9400 (4 threads)
Q6600 (4 threads)
E6550 (2 threads)
P8600 (2 threads)
2xPentium M laptop (2 threads)
2xPentium 4 Celeron (2 threads)
1xPentium 4 (1 thread)

The Q6600 is a friend's, but he's agreed to run WCG on it for me in exchange for help with his computer when he needs it.  Neither of the P4 Celerons are mine as well, but I got permission from the owner, so they still crunch.  Everything except for the E6550 and P4 is on as close to 24/7 as is possible (E6550 on 15/7, P4 on 2-5 hours/weekday)


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is the full list of my crunchers. I need to go back through the list to show which are crunching now... Hopefully next year I can get everything back up and maybe add some more. If the economy gets better.. It looks a little brighter next year so far...  let's hope!

Crunchers 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield @ 3.4GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, yesterdays stats.   Paul, one more and your done, what's the plan here?

12/14 Results
paulieg - 13,569
*Mindweaver - 14,466*


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2009)

Step 1 distract Mindweaver with new appealing avatar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Step 1 distract Mindweaver with new appealing avatar



Step 2, once distracted, turn off his rigs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 16, 2009)

Ow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Step 1 distract Mindweaver with new appealing avatar





Chicken Patty said:


> Step 2, once distracted, turn off his rigs





Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,479808,00.jpg
> 
> Ow!





Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Here is the full list of my crunchers. I need to go back through the list to show which are crunching now... Hopefully next year I can get everything back up and maybe add some more. If the economy gets better.. It looks a little brighter next year so far...  let's hope!
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...



What's amazing is that 3 i7 rigs can keep up with that size of farm. Just shows how powerful the platform really is. I'm going to really push these rigs today, but I fear I am going to lose. If I was able to get my wife's system in the mix sooner I may have had a shot.

I think we need to have a tournament of sorts...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Give me some ideas Paul


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What's amazing is that 3 i7 rigs can keep up with that size of farm. Just shows how powerful the platform really is. I'm going to really push these rigs today, but I fear I am going to lose. If I was able to get my wife's system in the mix sooner I may have had a shot.
> 
> I think we need to have a tournament of sorts...



It is but you have to keep in mind that I'm only using 2/3 of the rigs listed. At full force i estimate around 14,000 - 16,000 @ 100% CPU. But when i was running at full force around may and june I was only @ 60% CPU. 

Hopefully next year I can run everything and @ 100% CPU. 

EDIT: But 24 threads @ 4GHz is amazing! toast! I hope to add some i7 next year... hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It is but you have to keep in mind that I'm only using 2/3 of the rigs listed. At full force i estimate around 14,000 - 16,000 @ 100% CPU. But when i was running at full force around may and june I was only @ 60% CPU.
> 
> Hopefully next year I can run everything and @ 100% CPU.
> 
> EDIT: But 24 threads @ 4GHz is amazing! toast! I hope to add some i7 next year... hehehe



Why aren't you running at 100% load?  Anything lower is for Pansies (CP )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

ION I run at 100%.   What you talking Bout Willis


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ION I run at 100%.   What you talking Bout Willis



When I had the poll for people to vote what CPU usage they ran their WCG rigs at, you said you ran the i7 at 90% 

But if you've now upped it to 100%, I'll take back my earlier statement


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes I did, that was a while ago


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

CP can the next battle be me and the guy that you paired me up with before (sorry forgot his name) I got a E1500 crunching now that should take care of the loss of the x2 4200


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2009)

NOW that extra rig kicks in...Ugh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP can the next battle be me and the guy that you paired me up with before (sorry forgot his name) I got a E1500 crunching now that should take care of the loss of the x2 4200



It was you and King Wookie.  I'll keep that in mind, let's see how the #'s are. If too un even not worth it you know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was you and King Wookie.  I'll keep that in mind, let's see how the #'s are. If too un even not worth it you know.



I hope they are and thanks I also swamped my 5kBE for the x2 240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Swamped or swapped?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

CP. Where's the update, you slacker?  Looks like MW beat me 4-2. I wish I had just one more day, since I beat him by 3K yesterday. I think my higher overclocks and additional rig just too long to show up in the stats. 

Anyways, congrats to MW for a hell of a fight. It's a TKO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Been super busy Paul, sorry about that.  Would you mind posting it for me?  I'm at work already and won't be home till late.  It's the Christmas dinner.  I'll edit the first post when I get home.


However,  you guys had a heck of a run


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been super busy Paul, sorry about that.  Would you mind posting it for me?  I'm at work already and won't be home till late.  It's the Christmas dinner.  I'll edit the first post when I get home.
> 
> 
> However,  you guys had a heck of a run



LOL. I was just kidding. No worries.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

You can still post it for me


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> CP. Where's the update, you slacker?  Looks like MW beat me 4-2. I wish I had just one more day, since I beat him by 3K yesterday. I think my higher overclocks and additional rig just too long to show up in the stats.
> 
> Anyways, congrats to MW for a hell of a fight. It's a TKO.



 Thanks Paulieg! but in my eyes we are both winners fighting for the same cause!  I was just glad to be able to hang.. didn't really expect to win..lol I didn't turn on any extra rigs or any stronger overclocks. I would have really liked to turn on more but not really possible at this point..  I'm just glad i'm able to crunch with my great team! 

@ION
Everything is at 100% CPU (21-24 rigs) now unless it is being used.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can still post it for me



Damn CP, you're going to make me work! 

12/15 Results
paulieg - 11,571
*Mindweaver* - 13,738

*Mindweaver wins 4-2!*

*And it's over, in a 6th round TKO*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Damn CP, you're going to make me work!
> 
> 12/15 Results
> paulieg - 11,571
> ...



DANG! what a fight!
pretty nice numbers,gentlemen


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> DANG! what a fight!
> pretty nice numbers,gentlemen



I just wish I lasted one more day. I put up 17k yesterday!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I just wish I lasted one more day. I put up 17k yesterday!!



naa, no problem... you fought an army of rigs, with just a handfull of i7


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Sean Connery - "Your "best"! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen."


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sean Connery - "Your "best"! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen."



So, what do you do if you've already had the prom queen?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So, what do you do if you've already had the prom queen?



lol  

EDIT: Someone said they did there best lastnight in MW2 and this other guy quoted that line with Sean Connery's voice! I spit mountain dew all over me and my monitor..lol Sean Connery is the man! lol So, I had to qoute it...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting it up Paul.  You know what would be even more fun?  Battling rig agaisnt rig


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for posting it up Paul.  You know what would be even more fun?  Battling rig agaisnt rig



Does the winner keep the other guys rig?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for posting it up Paul.  You know what would be even more fun?  Battling rig agaisnt rig



That is a fine idea. That's how we can do a tournament!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got a Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz, but that wouldn't be fair for the other guy... I could probably squeeze another .5mhz to round it out to 748mhz.. lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sean Connery - "Your "best"! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen."



this thought is still in a box. why would the prom queen, the best you may get?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Does the winner keep the other guys rig?


hmmmm let me check.....


.... Nope 



Paulieg said:


> That is a fine idea. That's how we can do a tournament!!


in dc stats it gives the device # correct?   We'll have to find a way to identify the rig, make sure nobody tries to cheat .

We will need people to start posting their rigs so I can make a list.  Otherwise it'll be a bit hard to go and find two members with the same rigs.

Any idea guys?  Help me out here.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 17, 2009)

Would this screen shot work? We could use the cpid# to identify the rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that's good.  Any ideas on how we'll facilitate choosing?  Many users don't show thei hosts.   Plus, going through the list finding two members with the same CPU's. Should be a bit of a task


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

yea it's a good idea.. but maybe difficult to keep up with... plus I'm sure anyone of Paulieg's pc could kick my t models ass! hehehe It would have to be same CPU against the same CPU.. then it just comes down to how good the chip is, and i don't think that would be any fun.. You know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well of course it'll be the same CPU against same CPU.   Just like these battles I'll try to match devices that are putting out similar #'s.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well of course it'll be the same CPU against same CPU.   Just like these battles I'll try to match devices that are putting out similar #'s.



uh...  i know you know that.. i was just agreeing with you on it might be hard to keep up with..


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well of course it'll be the same CPU against same CPU.   Just like these battles I'll try to match devices that are putting out similar #'s.



Actually this could be helpful. I'd really like to see how my i7 860 directly competes against a core i7 920. I think that would be very interesting...


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually this could be helpful. I'd really like to see how my i7 860 directly competes against a core i7 920. I think that would be very interesting...



That sounds cool.. get two cpu's that are close clock wise, but might still have a little left in the tank.. hehehe I just wouldn't want anybody to start sandbag'n..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

If we can get a list of crunchers that would be awesome.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

how about we start another thread and have people post rigs they would like to battle.. there specs and daily numbers?

EDIT: Not other peoples rigs but there own.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that would requre some thought, and a new, very organized thread or it could get very confusing...IMHO


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

The problem with OC competitions are that no two chips are the same. Some people have golden chips.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think that would requre some thought, and a new, very organized thread or it could get very confusing...IMHO



True



DaedalusHelios said:


> The problem with OC competitions are that no two chips are the same. Some people have golden chips.



Like Chicken Patty's 920!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> Like Chicken Patty's 920!



There it is again. My old chip haunts me. Why did I sell that to you CP? I must have fallen and hit my head. 

All we need to do is match up clock speeds, or agree on a range of speed. Kinda like you clock however you like from 3.0-3.8ghz on a i7 during the competition.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh noes why did you bring this up in front of Paul.

I'll make the thread when I get home


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Did I say that out loud?...


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh noes why did you bring this up in front of Paul.
> 
> I'll make the thread when I get home



What kills me is the lack of chips that are even nearly that good. I sold it to you when I wanted to try newer batches just to see what they could do. I bought 9 different 920's after I sold you that chip, and none of them came close. That's my only frustration. The only redeeming thing about selling that chip is that it went to a dedicated cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahahaha, sorry Paul, it's all in the name of fun.  This CPU is amazing. I did 3.5 hours of non stop 3D benching at 4620MHz.  Not one crash.   Three night straight.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

On air!.....  You want to find the end of the rainbow... Go to Chicken Patties house! hehehe


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hahahaha, sorry Paul, it's all in the name of fun.  This CPU is amazing. I did 3.5 hours of non stop 3D benching at 4620MHz.  Not one crash.   Three night straight.



What volts and cooling?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> What volts and cooling?



When I had it, I was getting 4.5ghz stable on 1.37v.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> When I had it, I was getting 4.5ghz stable on 1.37v.



That would sell on [H] for $450+.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That would sell on [H] for $450+.



I'd prefer the good stuff I own to be sold here to people I know. I'm really not much about profit, as long as I don't take a loss I'm happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys specially Paul. 

3D benching is at 4620MHz 1.494v load.  2d benching 4734MHz @ 1.505v.

I know I can go lower voltage for 3d benching but it's stable so I don't mess with it.  It's on air with a megashadow. Max temps during wprime (2d benching) 89 Celsius.
3d bn


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haha, thanks guys specially Paul.
> 
> 3D benching is at 4620MHz 1.494v load.  2d benching 4734MHz @ 1.505v.
> 
> ...



Whoa 89 celcius is hot!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually this could be helpful. I'd really like to see how my i7 860 directly competes against a core i7 920. I think that would be very interesting...



For comparison the first three are i7 920 @4.0 and the fourth one is a i7 860 @3.8.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Whoa 89 celcius is hot!



It's actually borderline, they do up to 100.  Stock cooler at stock clocks does over 80.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> For comparison the first three are i7 920 @4.0 and the fourth one is a i7 860 @3.8.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/Capture003190.jpg



Hmm. Those stats are odd. I've found I get slightly more PPD with my 860's than I did with my 920's, which follow what crunchers on other forums have found. I think you would need to reset WCG and have all rigs start at the same time over a couple days to really determine anything.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah the 860 has only been running at 3.8 for a couple of weeks so the overall stats are going to look strange, but the total for the last 7 days of production looks reasonable. 
What’s your PPD for 7 days of work with an 860?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 18, 2009)

Paulieg you're kick'n my butt the last few days! you still running the extra rig? I got to get me some i7's.. lol A few of my machines look to be down on points.. My E8400's usually put out more than they are last few days... 

EDIT: after the new year i'm going to get a megahelm and put it on my Q9550 and put my 9700n on the other E8400. I have a ac freezer 7 pro on it now.. but it heats up to much past 3.4GHz.. Shitty case.. I think if i had more air flow it would go higher with the Freezer 7 pro..


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Paulieg you're kick'n my butt the last few days! you still running the extra rig? I got to get me some i7's.. lol A few of my machines look to be down on points.. My E8400's usually put out more than they are last few days...
> 
> EDIT: after the new year i'm going to get a megahelm and put it on my Q9550 and put my 9700n on the other E8400. I have a ac freezer 7 pro on it now.. but it heats up to much past 3.4GHz.. Shitty case.. I think if i had more air flow it would go higher with the Freezer 7 pro..



Yup. Running 3 i7's and an E1200. If I had set the overclock higher, earlier and added the extra  sooner, I would have been in better shape. :shadedshu



MetalRacer said:


> Yeah the 860 has only been running at 3.8 for a couple of weeks so the overall stats are going to look strange, but the total for the last 7 days of production looks reasonable.
> What’s your PPD for 7 days of work with an 860?



I'm averaging about 4500 PPD at 3.9ghz on each i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Paul wanna go at it again with another member?  I got one for you, a newcomer too!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Paul wanna go at it again with another member?  I got one for you, a newcomer too!



Sure, why the hell not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

So, the next battle is Paul and 








NEONFLAK   first scores will be posted on the 20th.


----------



## Flak (Dec 19, 2009)

ohh damn, so now I'm a crappy car.  lol

Well Paul you may well win a round or two, the q6600 will be down all day tomorrow maybe sunday too depending how sidetracked I get.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

Flak said:


> ohh damn, so now I'm a crappy car.  lol
> 
> Well Paul you may well win a round or two, the q6600 will be down all day tomorrow maybe sunday too depending how sidetracked I get.



He will surely rip you apart, with his deadly machine(s)





EDIT: sry, i just had to quote that


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice one Velvet


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> He will surely rip you apart, with his deadly machine(s)
> http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2008/02/Unicycle Drag Racing.jpg
> 
> EDIT: sry, i just had to quote that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

this is too funny.  Hey Paul, you wanna start this once Flak gets going with all his rigs?  This way both of you are at full steam?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is too funny.  Hey Paul, you wanna start this once Flak gets going with all his rigs?  This way both of you are at full steam?



That sounds fair.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That sounds fair.



Awesome, thanks bro 


So flak, when you have your rigs running right, report back here and we'll get the battle going.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats Metal for the great numbers u have been pumping!!

Corwin,

Lets give him some fight Sarge!!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 20, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Congrats Metal for the great numbers u have been pumping!!
> 
> Corwin,
> 
> Lets give him some fight Sarge!!



I just noticed that MetalRacer has overtaken me so congratulations. 

I will need a lot more U.S. Dollars or a few U.A.E. Dirhams if I'm going to make a fight of it. Maybe in the coming year I'll be able to upgrade with a new i7.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Dusty and msgclb. It has been a long climb to reach the #2 spot.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed that MetalRacer has overtaken me so congratulations.
> 
> I will need a lot more U.S. Dollars or a few U.A.E. Dirhams if I'm going to make a fight of it. Maybe in the coming year I'll be able to upgrade with a new i7.



Lol Sarge,

1 United Arab Emirates dirham = 0.272442 U.S. dollars

U need a FEW DOLLARS MORE!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 21, 2009)

Metal,

What r u r clocks and temps on your i7s?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 21, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Metal,
> 
> What r u r clocks and temps on your i7s?



My three 920 run @4.0 and the 860 runs @3.8. Temps aren't bad on them one is water cooled and the other three are on air, the hottest I have seen one get while crunching is 70c in the summer.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn,

At 3.8 GHz my i7 rocks at 81 Degree C. Though its water cooled, it has a 9800GTX in the loop as well to cool.

Wht are your Vcore and QPI Voltages?


----------



## Flak (Dec 21, 2009)

I was a horrible slacker this weekend....  server board doesn't fit in the case I got for it.  So ordered a new case (always need a spare right?  maybe an excuse for the amd quad core now...)  In the process of wanting to get the new server up I started dismantling another machine and never finished, lol.  So I'm out a rig, though it didn't seem to reflect much in my numbers tonight.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 21, 2009)

Flak said:


> I was a horrible slacker this weekend....  server board doesn't fit in the case I got for it.  So ordered a new case (always need a spare right?  maybe an excuse for the amd quad core now...)  In the process of wanting to get the new server up I started dismantling another machine and never finished, lol.  So I'm out a rig, though it didn't seem to reflect much in my numbers tonight.



Had a spare case lyin around. Thts what made me build my second i7 rig!! It made me put parts into it. Never even thought of havin a second rig!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Okie dokie, next up 

Battle #5
Wile E (0)
JrRacinFan (0)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are the results for day one 12/25
*
Wile E - 4,101*
JrRacingFan - 3,430


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

Jr should fair better tomorrow. I lost all progress on 4, more than half done, projects when I had to hard reset my computer after losing monitor signal and switching to VGA didn't help, as VGA came up as monitor 2, and I had no way to change it, except restarting without HDMI hooked up.. The HDMI input on my monitor is going bad I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Jr should fair better tomorrow. I lost all progress on 4, more than half done, projects when I had to hard reset my computer after losing monitor signal and switching to VGA didn't help, as VGA came up as monitor 2, and I had no way to change it, except restarting without HDMI hooked up.. The HDMI input on my monitor is going bad I think.



We both had some downtime then.  I got my QX crunching for him and it was down a bit today.  Interesting to see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait, you are crunching for him? You saying I have to step it up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wait, you are crunching for him? You saying I have to step it up?



I've been crunching for him for a while now.  thats why its a more or less good match, if not he only has a Phenom 9850.  I started crunching for him to get him into the WCG F@H contest.  So i was ALREADY crunchng for him.  I'm leaving him when he gets to 150k.

Check out this thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110530


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

12/26

*Wile E - 2,832*
JrRacinFan - 2,516


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 12/26
> 
> *Wile E - 2,832*
> JrRacinFan - 2,516



Man, my points really took a hit from that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Man, my points really took a hit from that.



They were a bit low yesterday, today they are higher.  maybe server lacked an update? meh, who cares.  Sooner than later the points are there.  Good crunching Wile E


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> They were a bit low yesterday, today they are higher.  maybe server lacked an update? meh, who cares.  Sooner than later the points are there.  Good crunching Wile E



yesterday my points went down ALOT and they should have been higher as i had no down time on any of the rigs AND i got 2 P4s running again (one is a P4HT 3ghz other is a P4 2.6ghz) I still have a P4HT@3.9ghz waiting for a HDD,RAM,PSU.

come on JR do you have any tricks?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yesterday my points went down ALOT and they should have been higher as i had no down time on any of the rigs AND i got 2 P4s running again (one is a P4HT 3ghz other is a P4 2.6ghz) I still have a P4HT@3.9ghz waiting for a HDD,RAM,PSU.
> 
> come on JR do you have any tricks?



He's got all the help he can get, seems like Wile E is just kicking some butt!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's got all the help he can get, seems like Wile E is just kicking some butt!



I had to quit folding on the 4870X2, so a few more cpu cycles are going to wcg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I had to quit folding on the 4870X2, so a few more cpu cycles are going to wcg.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, i have been playing around with the BE, trying to throwdown some more cpu strength. Just isn't happenning guys.

No tricks just good ol' clocking to fastest stable clock, in my case it's my specs. I should throw my wife's rig on WCG under my name xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

You gonna need that help.   What are the specs on the wires rig?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2009)

e5200 r0 @ 3.6Ghz @ 1.28v (c1e + eist)
DFI LP Dk P35
4GB Hynix Valuram
HIS HD3870
Antec EA 500W

I'd rather not do it though because its in the warmest room of the house and she is on stock cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

This is just for kicks bro.   Don't risk screwing hardware up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

12/27
*Wile E - 4,438*
JrRacingFan - 4,153

Wile E keeps getting everyday, but it's a close one.  good crunching guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Jr keeping things alive 

12/28
Wile E - 3,102
*JrRacinFan - 3,136*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Well Wile E takes day five and gets the best of 7   Good crunching guys.

*Wile E - 3,137*
JrRacinFan - 2,552


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

what better way to bring this thread back than with a battle? 

It'll be me and BLKHOGAN, we have been going head to head for that last slice of pie for about a week now so why not battle and see what's up?

It starts now


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets do this.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck to Chicken Patty and blkhogan!  May the best cruncher win!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets get ready to RUMBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

Reviving the thread with a Heavy Weight match?! Great idea  

Im still bitter about being straight up swept... He added a CPU right as we started!  (I see you )


----------



## ERazer (Apr 29, 2010)

woot its back up  sorry hogan but im always been CP fun, GOOOOOOOOOOOO CAP


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like the odds are stacked against me. Must squeeze MOAR power.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

May the best cruncher win


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice to see this one come back to life.  to both of you.
It looks to be a close one.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Reviving the thread with a Heavy Weight match?! Great idea
> 
> Im still bitter about being straight up swept... He added a CPU right as we started!  (I see you )


*cough* i stored already validated units, to push the scores on weaker days
on a e2140 cruncher, i lent only for that purpose


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

Sneeky! I actually had a E2200 I was trying to get up as well, but it didnt work out  

If we had a rematch in the future- I will be prepared


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2010)

This is great

Just hope my numbers don't get in the way.
Chomes  came in at 11 @ 6,484.
mjkmike came in at 12 @ 6,334.

I just overclocked i7 to 4gz, and will put old single core 1.8gz back crunching.
The birthday upgrade was put on hold until the farm I live on with Mom is in top shape.

My numbers should not factor into this as my internet is from a rogers internet stick that goes from one computer too the next, and at times i forget one of the slow ones.

@hogan- I just have much respect, I saw the numbers in the 101 and new you would pass me in know time and you did.

@CP- He has 2 inch head start on both of us, soory but my bet is on hogan.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sneeky! I actually had a E2200 I was trying to get up as well, but it didnt work out
> 
> If we had a rematch in the future- I will be prepared


Do I smell a grudge match?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Looks like the odds are stacked against me. Must squeeze MOAR power.



Let's see what you got   I still got moar power to unleash, lots more 


mjkmike said:


> This is great
> 
> Just hope my numbers don't get in the way.
> Chomes  came in at 11 @ 6,484.
> ...


what do you mean by 2inch head start?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see what you got   I still got moar power to unleash, lots more


Me too. Ive been running at stock clocks for awhile now. There getting turned back up just for you CP.


----------



## D.Law (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice... anyone wanna have a go with me next week once pospc gets his million? Any takers? Hammer? 

ps: blkhogan: need help  cp? 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher # 1 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #2 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #4 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #5 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #6 - C2Q 9450 | Crucher #7 - C2Q 9400 |

*Crunchers On Loan [COL]*
Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #4 - i7-870 |

Total Threads - 80


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2010)

The Guy is 6ft 6. That my friend is a 2inch head start on us 6ft 4 short people.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Me too. Ive been running at stock clocks for awhile now. There getting turned back up just for you CP.



Bring it on sista 



mjkmike said:


> The Guy is 6ft 6. That my friend is a 2inch head start on us 6ft 4 short people.



Oh I see now, yes he is one big dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

The winner for the first day by about 400 points is the very tall blkhogan 

Good job bro 

04/28
Chicken Patty - 8,673
*blkhogan - 9,083*


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

My 965's are at about 3/4 power right now, fell asleep to fast last night.  Show me what that i7 can do CP, crank her up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My 965's are at about 3/4 power right now, fell asleep to fast last night.  Show me what that i7 can do CP, crank her up.



Meh, we'll see.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a great thread. I'm glad you guys brought it back to life. We all know that we crunch for the greater good, but it's things like this that keep it fun! I'm kinda in rig transition right now, but in a month or so, i'll be looking for a fight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> This is a great thread. I'm glad you guys brought it back to life. We all know that we crunch for the greater good, but it's things like this that keep it fun! I'm kinda in rig transition right now, but in a moth or so, i'll be looking for a fight!



I couldn't have said it better Paul 




Regarding my battle, I had downtime on both rigs today, don't think it was much though, but both were off when I got home (power outage?)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

I never did have my battle... If you remember the guy you put me against was having problems.. in a week or so you want to set me up a fight?(once D.law is out of my name )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I never did have my battle... If you remember the guy you put me against was having problems.. in a week or so you want to set me up a fight?(once D.law is out of my name )



sure, let me know who you want to battle and we'll see if it's fair


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sneeky! I actually had a E2200 I was trying to get up as well, but it didnt work out
> 
> If we had a rematch in the future- I will be prepared



you probably are, and me is not lost much output, and i now have to seach for new output sources


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure, let me know who you want to battle and we'll see if it's fair



i forgot the Chimp thing is coming up and my i7 will be going F@H for awhile  so if you want you can put me against one of the little guys(i think i am leaving my X2 crunching)


Velvet Wafer said:


> you probably are, and me is not lost much output, and i now have to seach for new output sources


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Nice... anyone wanna have a go with me next week once pospc gets his million? Any takers? Hammer?
> 
> ps: blkhogan: need help  cp?
> 
> ...



Well, if you're looking for someone to crunch for, I'll happily PM you my WCG username and password


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Nice... anyone wanna have a go with me next week once pospc gets his million? Any takers? Hammer?
> 
> ps: blkhogan: need help  cp?
> 
> ...



When you are at full strength? Very funny
Wouldn't be much of a competition for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

yesterday sucked for me, im getting my ass wooped 

Chicken Patty - 4,865
*blkhogan - 5,129*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i forgot the Chimp thing is coming up and my i7 will be going F@H for awhile  so if you want you can put me against one of the little guys(i think i am leaving my X2 crunching)



no one ever crunched in my name, thats right Tim!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no one ever crunched in my name, thats right Tim!



I was saying that if you need to find a output source i will help you 
Also not true. AthlonX2 crunched in your name for a short time when we both folded for him


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was saying that if you need to find a output source i will help you
> Also not true. AthlonX2 crunched in your name for a short time when we both folded for him



thanks for your offering, but i prefer to do my work alone (even tho, that will hurt my score)
But its definetly a little bitter, to stack up points for months, and seeing you close that gap in about 1 week

That with Athlon X2 was a deal, but he got more from me,than he gave. i believe 2 days with each 500 points was that, what i got. after that... silence... not much help, as you know


----------



## mjkmike (May 1, 2010)

@hogan. 9,946 points


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @hogan. 9,946 points



Yeah I don't know what the hell this guy did, he's almost doubled his output!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I don't know what the hell this guy did, he's almost doubled his output!



velvets save-up trick maybe?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for your offering, but i prefer to do my work alone (even tho, that will hurt my score)
> But its definetly a little bitter, to stack up points for months, and seeing you close that gap in about 1 week
> 
> That with Athlon X2 was a deal, but he got more from me,than he gave. i believe 2 days with each 500 points was that, what i got. after that... silence... not much help, as you know



Sorry I told him to do reviews. He was tearing down almost every week.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Sorry I told him to do reviews. He was tearing down almost every week.



youre sure? that was pretty long ago! we didnt even got a message stating that he had to review


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre sure? that was pretty long ago! we didnt even got a message stating that he had to review



im sure. im the one who told him to start e-mailing people and getting samples


----------



## blkhogan (May 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I don't know what the hell this guy did, he's almost doubled his output!


Clocked everything back up.  Its amazing what a few hundred MHz do for ppd's. I got one thats acting a little funny though  Its clocked back down to stock for a while. I think I am having psu issues with it. My 12v rail keeps dropping below 9.5 to 10v under heavy loads. Dont want to chance my whole system.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> im sure. im the one who told him to start e-mailing people and getting samples



He never told us, at least that he could have done 
(so we dont fold for nothing but air and love, when we normally would have a deal )

hogan, if your PSU dips that hard, its probably on its way to valhalla... thats WAY below the ATX spec!


----------



## blkhogan (May 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> He never told us, at least that he could have done
> (so we dont fold for nothing but air and love, when we normally would have a deal )
> 
> hogan, if your PSU dips that hard, its probably on its way to valhalla... thats WAY below the ATX spec!


Im guessing that to. Its ok at stock clocks and stock voltage. It holds pretty steady at 11.993 to 12v. I was looking at CPU-Z, and the voltage was really jumping around badly, so got my meter and checked it.  Looking on New Egg for a replacement.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> He never told us, at least that he could have done
> (so we dont fold for nothing but air and love, when we normally would have a deal )
> 
> hogan, if your PSU dips that hard, its probably on its way to valhalla... thats WAY below the ATX spec!



When he was working i picked up for him with my GX2's. NVM Apparently this is some unsettled issue. i'm not discussing it further i have nothing to do with it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im guessing that to. Its ok at stock clocks and stock voltage. It holds pretty steady at 11.993 to 12v. I was looking at CPU-Z, and the voltage was really jumping around badly, so got my meter and checked it.  Looking on New Egg for a replacement.



if you would like i have the Mod-X pro 500w that is running my i7 i could sell. I need/want to replace it with a higher powered one


----------



## blkhogan (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you would like i have the Mod-X pro 500w that is running my i7 i could sell. I need/want to replace it with a higher powered one


I would take that in a second. Only thing is money is tight right now. I can put it on my Egg account and pay for it at the end of the month when I gotz more monies.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I would take that in a second. Only thing is money is tight right now. I can put it on my Egg account and pay for it at the end of the month when I gotz more monies.



I understand that. I am going to try and borrow some money from family to get a SeaSonic M12D 620(must have modular cables with this case)


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I understand that. I am going to try and borrow some money from family to get a SeaSonic M12D 620(must have modular cables with this case)



If you can get a good deal on it, I've been very impressed with my XFX 650w XXX, it has a lot of fixed cables for a modular unit, but it's a SeaSonic and it's silent, and at least semi-modular.  And I picked it up for $50 shipped AR from Newegg.  Best PSU I've ever bought for the price, I've liked my CX400s but at $40 each the XFX was a much better deal.  It's not quite as good as the M12D or the Corsair HX650w, but it's still a beast of a PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Clocked everything back up.  Its amazing what a few hundred MHz do for ppd's. I got one thats acting a little funny though  Its clocked back down to stock for a while. I think I am having psu issues with it. My 12v rail keeps dropping below 9.5 to 10v under heavy loads. Dont want to chance my whole system.



I only clocked up my i7 300 mhz, not bothering with my amd rig, running too good to touch it 

Good luck with the PSU issues bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

so hogan leads 3-0 


4/30
Chicken Patty - 8,804
*blkhogan - 9,946*


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2010)

What the hell CP???
Kick those rigs in gear


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What the hell CP???
> Kick those rigs in gear



Bro The past two months or so I've been the busiest I have ever been.  I got my ass kicked, what can I do.  It was fun and at least we got a little more out of Hogan


----------



## blkhogan (May 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro The past two months or so I've been the busiest I have ever been.  I got my ass kicked, what can I do.  It was fun and at least we got a little more out of Hogan


Its all in good fun.  Im down 2 rigs now, well really one. I have one crunching for Stan. Now I know what my farm is capable of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Its all in good fun.  Im down 2 rigs now, well really one. I have one crunching for Stan. Now I know what my farm is capable of.



heck it was fun, I could've done a lot better, but way tooo busy lately and just didn't have time to mess with the AMD rig, nor the i7.  I could have had the i7 crunching at about 4.4-4.5 GHz which would have jumped another 1k PPD or something and the AMD at about 3.8-4GHz which would have helped too, but fuck that, I'm chillin.  As long as I crunch I'm ok


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> heck it was fun, I could've done a lot better, but way tooo busy lately and just didn't have time to mess with the AMD rig, nor the i7.  I could have had the i7 crunching at about 4.4-4.5 GHz which would have jumped another 1k PPD or something and the AMD at about 3.8-4GHz which would have helped too, but fuck that, I'm chillin.  As long as I crunch I'm ok



you heard the captain, boys!


----------



## neoreif (May 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> heck it was fun, I could've done a lot better, but way tooo busy lately and just didn't have time to mess with the AMD rig, nor the i7.  I could have had the i7 crunching at about 4.4-4.5 GHz which would have jumped another 1k PPD or something and the AMD at about 3.8-4GHz which would have helped too, but fuck that, I'm chillin.  As long as I crunch I'm ok



Amen to the Cap'N!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

So what do you guys think if we kick start this up again?


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me. Looking at the stats page, there's quite a few nicely matched members.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

That's what I noticed too!  Especially around my output.


----------

